# Canadian Law Question?



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

In Ontario it is no problem. All you need to remember is it needs to be in a case after sunset.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

AFAIK, you're legal in all provinces. I think the bigger issue will be crossing the Can/US border. so you'll want to contact Canadian Border Services (?) and the US Border Patrol(?) to make sure their won't be any funny issues entering and exiting.


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim (May 1, 2009)

I think they could care less about bows.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*re border crossing*

I travel with my bow in my truck all the time.. crossing border no problem, make sure in case and not hidden under a whole bunch of stuff at the border .. be open about it when they ask you any weapons... just say... my bow .. have your quiver full of arrows resting outside of case .. they might look in and see arrows and then wave you through..


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

When I crossed, I would stop at Customs, declare my bow, they record it with the ser# and put a green sticker on it. With that done, you can cross anytime with out bother, having said that I have also hunted in the states, and just told them I was doing so and they just waved me through.....shouldn't be an issue.
Rick


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

Just came back from florida boar hunt,going into the US they asked if i had weapons i declared my bow,they did not even check it.I had everything declared on a card from the border agency prior to going across just for time.Coming back into CANADA i was not asked anything about weapons or anything so it was an easy crossing for us.As for bows just have them in a case and everything should be fine,there are no stupid regs like there is on rifles.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

No weapons(bows or guns) allowed in any National Parks whether in cased or not or whether staying or just passing through.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

National Parks Wildlife Regulations
SOR/81-401
CANADA NATIONAL PARKS ACT
National Parks Wildlife Regulations

"firearm" means any weapon from which any shot, bullet or other missile can be discharged and that is capable
of causing injury or death to wildlife and includes anything that can be adapted for use as a firearm and
anything that is designed for or capable of being used for the purpose of causing injury or death to wildlife;


FIREARMS
20. (1) No person shall be in possession of a firearm in a park unless the firearm is not loaded and is transported in a case or is wrapped and tied securely in such a manner that no part of the firearm is exposed.

Never had a problem transporting my bow through Banff or Waterton National Parks as long as it was cased.


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

There is NO PROBLEM crossing the border on either side with a bow. As long as it is not a pistol crossbow then everything will be fine. Pistol crossbows are prohibited in Canada. Declare to the Border Services Officer in Canada that you have the bow with you and you should have no problem at all. This does not mean that they won't take a quick look through your vehicle.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

i went across once with my bow.... The officer asked us if we had anything in the car we told him a bow... he smiled and said can i see it? called his other office out... was a hot chick .... opened the trunk and they got a kick out of seeing the bow... Was cool


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I stand corrected , I got my info from a game warden , he drives around a national park to get to his hunting area instead of going through it with his encased bow .:dontknow:


----------



## Levo Archer (Jan 22, 2003)

A Big Thank You! to all for the information.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Register your bow at the border and bring your bill to proof you bye it in US or Canada.


----------



## nx2001 (Mar 12, 2010)

got two quick question.

I'm a Canadian that is currently studying in the US. I bought a bow while I am in the States. 

Am I correct in understanding that as long as I declare that I have a bow and declare how much I spent on it, I will be fine?

Also, for the case. Does it have to be a hardcase or does a softcase work?

I curious on both account, as I will be moving back to Vancouver in Dec. of 2010.

Thanks.
nx2001


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*case*

it can be a soft case even a pillow case tied closed and bow has to be fully encased no part of the bow hanging out... just like a gun sock they call that a case...


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

nx2001 said:


> Also, for the case. Does it have to be a hardcase or does a softcase work?


If you're flying it back ... better make it a hard case.

And I don't know if I got stuck with some real wringers ... but I wouldn't recommend packing your sight into your carry on either. I got the talking to by the x-ray peeps at my local airport. I guess I can bludgeon someone to death with my sight ... *sigh*

Lessons learned.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> If you're flying it back ... better make it a hard case.
> 
> And I don't know if I got stuck with some real wringers ... but I wouldn't recommend packing your sight into your carry on either. I got the talking to by the x-ray peeps at my local airport. I guess I can bludgeon someone to death with my sight ... *sigh*
> 
> Lessons learned.


You just look dangerous/suspicious....next up: The No Fly List.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Twisted Canuck said:


> You just look dangerous/suspicious....next up: The No Fly List.


"Excuse me ma'am, can you explain why there is a strong aroma of smoke and hydrocarbons coming from your carry on and your personal effects?"


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

icedemon said:


> "Excuse me ma'am, can you explain why there is a strong aroma of smoke and hydrocarbons coming from your carry on and your personal effects?"


'Certainly, officer, but it may be easier to show you than to explain......'


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Twisted Canuck said:


> 'Certainly, officer, but it may be easier to show you than to explain......'


The sweet innocent looking ones are always the most dangerous


----------

